# R.I.P.S New street engine ready for install and testing.



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just about ready to drop this motor into our new street car and see how she goes, I'll keep you all posted with dyno and track progress etc, enjoy


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

is the t51 not enough?:chuckle:

very cool.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Is this one going in the 240Z?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:smokin:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I WANT!!!

Looks awesome Rob.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks fantastic as usual Rob :bowdown1: 

However, just like Luckam & Myself....you have a clear cam pulley cover which apparently on here makes you gay, sorry mate !


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great presentation. Definitely will be interesting to see the results once tuned up. Top effort.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

lokks nice, dont like the size of those nitrous lines though...very laggy


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG, that looks so clean. I would hate to see it get dirty.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice engine Rob :thumbsup: 

Is the nos going to be used to help the spoolup only? Or also for a top end power shot?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

T.F.S. said:


> lokks nice, dont like the size of those nitrous lines though...very laggy


I usually run 2 foot lines to a single fogger before the throttle body and I've found that to be a nice hit that comes in strong enough to not break traction off the line but still give a good torque increase and 1.4 60 fts.

I should have considerably more traction with this car and the 60fts should be much quicker so a more agressive and larger hit should be fine.

If you look at the distribution block, I've mounted it in the middle of the engine and the lines to 1 and 6 are 1 foot and as short as they can practicly be, the other lines to the other foggers are all the same length to ensure the hit to each cylinder is evenly timed.

If I used metal pipes and a 6 port distribution block there is no way to make 1 and 6 any shorter than the 1 foot lines I have used so there'd be no advantage there and running different length lines can not be ideal.

The ID of these lines is possibly slightly bigger than the metal pipes that some use but I'm sure they will work fine.

I also considered that I'd be experimenting with jet combinations and felt the flexable lines would make jet changes quicker, there is less work and there is no risk of cracking or damaging pipes when taking them on and off several times. 

The 6 port system shown in the pictures is just the second stage of the 2 stage system that will be used so maybe a harder hit can be used for the first stage if traction permits.

If you have been able to get a muti port kit onto a straight 6 with a single pair of solinoids and retain balanced lines shorter than 1 foot, please share your pictures, it would be interesting to see how you did it.

Rob


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that looks awesome...would be scared to get it dirty also!


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I usually run 2 foot lines to a single fogger before the throttle body and I've found that to be a nice hit that comes in strong enough to not break traction off the line but still give a good torque increase and 1.4 60 fts.
> 
> I should have considerably more traction with this car and the 60fts should be much quicker so a more agressive and larger hit should be fine.
> 
> ...


rob i ment the size as in bore....very laggy

Those braided hoses look like NOS 300bhp jobbies....if you put smaller bore braided on there for say 50bhp per cylinder it would be far less laggy and would have less phase change....also less requirement to purge (less pressure drop)


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow Rob, that looks fantastic. I'm assuming its an RB30???

Whatever it is if it performs as well as it looks then you'll have a monster :thumbsup:

You'll really have to get a supplier to make some 'RB30' badged clear cam covers :chuckle:

TT


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

T.F.S. said:


> rob i ment the size as in bore....very laggy
> 
> Those braided hoses look like NOS 300bhp jobbies....if you put smaller bore braided on there for say 50bhp per cylinder it would be far less laggy and would have less phase change....also less requirement to purge (less pressure drop)


Yeah point taken, not sure what you mean about the purge though, I have a purge valve directly before each NOS solinoid to ensure that side of things is as good as it can be.

I checked the ID of the hoses from the distribution blocks to the foggers and they are actually very small, less than 2mm, definatly smaller ID than the usual metal lines most people use and I intend to use 30-40hp per fogger initially.

Whats the ID and length of the lines/pipes you use or are recommending?

I'm not after a massive agressive hit straight away, in fact I might be to 'scared' to hit the second stage as I'm sure we'll be able to get the result we are after without it.

Keep in mind, up untill now I've been more than happy and had great results with 2 foot lines going to a single fogger with a baby hit.

Its all an experiment at this stage and if I need more power, its nice to know its only a button push away :chuckle: 

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

this is my effort at 6 fogger set up flexi lines much easier ,gave up trying with the solid ones.no lag at all


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

rob your engine building room looks like somthing out of willy wonka and the choclate factory and that engine looks edible:bowdown1:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*Mmmmmmmm*

I have made romance explosion in my pants! very _very_ nice work there.:bowdown1:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Max, looks like your engine combination is very similar to mine.
What size jets do you run in fuel/nos? any idea of the rwhp gain it gives you?

They look like maybe 2 foot lines and it hits nice and strong aye, good one.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

frostmotorsport said:


> I have made romance explosion in my pants! very _very_ nice work there.:bowdown1:


Must be the air. Keep it cool.

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hey mick, seriously and no windups or anything, what is your best 1/4 mile to date with the Lemon? time, 1/2 track mph, full 1/4 mph and 60ft.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

With the old engine.
It was 9.98. can't remember the rest to tell you the truth.

I am doing a few runs at the flame and thunder show @ Santa Pod in a few weeks so i will be able to tell you then.

The car felt Awesome at the last event. Got to remember as well Rob it is a full road car and is very heavy.

Edit to say. If i was to take it all out and put it in my Gold 32 it would be an 8 sec for sure.

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, no dought its heavy and weight makes a massive difference and to get a 9 at all is a great achievment no dought about it.

Lee's UK001 was REAL heavy and to get a stock headed/cam motor with a stock gearbox to run 10.7 first time out was no walk in the park so I know how hard it is.

Let me know how you get on next time out and good luck :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I will do Rob.

Will do a vid as well. But i will not say a word.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Rob.

What do you recon to all this concrete in the engine. Rick raves on about it.:blahblah: :blahblah: 

Think he should of been a construction worker.

Sorry to mess the thread up.

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Can he get a color and marble finish on the concrete and I bet his trowel and concrete truck is damn small:chuckle: 

The only time I'd consider putting concrete in my engine is if I need to keep the front wheels on the ground or I was covering up the butchered body of the neighbours ****n cat that comes in our house through the cat door at night and eats my cats food and pisses on the floor, other than that its strictly for driveways and burnout pads IMO :smokin:


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

great build, i am jelous


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Can he get a color and marble finish on the concrete and I bet his trowel and concrete truck is damn small:chuckle:
> 
> The only time I'd consider putting concrete in my engine is if I need to keep the front wheels on the ground or I was covering up the butchered body of the neighbours ****n cat that comes in our house through the cat door at night and eats my cats food and pisses on the floor, other than that its strictly for driveways and burnout pads IMO :smokin:


Total total tangent... you want one of the cat flaps that require a magnet on the collar for the cat to be allowed through! 
Ive just fitted one at home to keep one of our cats in but let the other out still and it works a treat.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update: The trans is on and the motor in the car, we'll hook up a few things, finish a bit of wiring etc then fire the old girl up and see what she'll do,




























I'll update again next week,

Rob


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Rob.
> 
> What do you recon to all this concrete in the engine. Rick raves on about it.:blahblah: :blahblah:
> 
> ...


(sorry to hijack Rob but since I am mentioned)

Mick, Give HKS Racing Japan a call, and ask them about the cement blocks:smokin: 

Lovley engine Rob, good luck at the stip.:bowdown1: 

Rick


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

that intercooler looks very nice!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

work of art again!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update:
Evereything is hooked up on the motor and we'll be on the dyno later in the week.
1st 'friendly' meeting is a night wars street meeting next Friday night so all going well we'll be there and see how she goes.

Rules for the street meets are, 98 pump gas, FULL street trim with DOT tyres, mufflers, registration, CERT, tech inspection and street legal warrant of fitness so these are proper fully legal street cars on normal petrol, will be interesting to see how we and the V8 boys go :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AWESOME :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lee's UK001 was REAL heavy *and to get a stock headed/cam motor with a stock gearbox to run 10.7 first time out*was no walk in the park so I know how hard it is.


LOL! :clap: :clap:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks freakin AWESOME!!! 

Cannot wait for some vids


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Very interressting to see what time this monster of machine will manage 
"Too bad" it isnt in a skyline body thou that would have been awesome!

Only thing i would like to do different is mount the nozzle's and solenoids on the underside of the plenum for a much cleaner look. 

Keep it up Rob!
Your producing machines like this as if you would be a machine


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

HenrikE said:


> Very interressting to see what time this monster of machine will manage
> "Too bad" it isnt in a skyline body thou that would have been awesome!
> 
> Only thing i would like to do different is mount the nozzle's and solenoids on the underside of the plenum for a much cleaner look.
> ...


Thanks  

The reason we put this car together was to test the road engines we sell to far higher limits.
With a GTR being 4wd and with transmissions as expensive and tempremental as they can be we decided a tubbed, 2wd car with a drag auto transmission would be the way to go so we could push the motors hard with out (hopefully) having to many problems with the rest of the car. 

The weight of this car is actually about the same as a mildly stripped road GTR so any times/mph we get will cross over well to a well setup GTR.

We put the NOS on top for ease of jet changes and for the look of it all TBH.
Its nice to know the system we have can introduce massive amounts of NOS (about 900whp worth) if we ever want to or are crazy enough to see what will happen to the head or the bottom of the block if we do.  

To get our initial goal of 'any 9' we don't need any more power than we regularly make with much lower spec street engines so it will be interesting.

Rob


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Looking fantastic Rob, can't wait to see what she does, guarenteed not to disappoint!


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

another work of art by rips


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Thats the prettiest thing ive ever seen!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

All went really well, did our initial checks, set base fuel pressure, base ignition timing, brought up oil pressure etc, fired her up, ran the cams in and after 20 mins or so of running we've settled her to a mild idle @ 1500rpm for now, will give it some good work and medium level power runs on the dyno tomorrow, all looks very promising so far 

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 initial tests before startup

More to come................


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's the first startup:

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 1st start up.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

After the cams were bed in, set at an initial idle of 1500rpm:


YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 after cams bed it


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Superb!! Sounds nice and agressive! :squintdan


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Cool


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i wish i had half you car building talent.i just wish i had money so i could send my car to you!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds awesome


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Coooool. Nice to see it coming along- Masterton drags this weekend, good time to get some testing in


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Next update:
Gentle running on the dyno today and we started to give it some medium loading. It turned out the fan in front of the car was not pushing air very well through the intercooler, trans cooler and engine radiator so water temps were comming up to 95 deg C. We quickly rigged a sheet of thin wood over the fan and rested it on the front guards (hence the rags etc on the front of the car) and the water temps dropped 10 deg C straight away.
With a slightly rich AFR, 16psi boost and revving to just 5100rpm (150kph road speed in top) we layed down 400whp, we were losing a huge amount as the converter was not locking up yet (stall speed is 6000rpm) 

Getting 400whp ever with a RB30 at 16psi with pump gas is not to bad at all so it sure looks like its going to really come alive once we get some boost and rpm into it and the trans gets close to being in 'direct drive'

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 1st gentle pull 15psi 5100rpm 400whp.


Rob


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i'd love a 240z.... never mind one with that in it :O


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy crap. Niiiice effort Rob, that thing is going to be completely off the hook. Again, are we likely to see it in Masterton?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Probably not Masterton, aiming for Meremere Friday night and maybe Sunday as well if Fridays wet.
We're still on the 1st lot of running in oil so have to take it very easy but we gave it another quick blast to 7000rpm/16psi and the front of the car came up about 4 inches and the front wheels looked like they were going to start lifting off the dyno so we've added a wire stop to hold the front down. 
We'll get some better oil in it today and start to wind her up some more.

Rob


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

Rob, you are infact a legend...

cant wait to come over and see it in real life, hopefully see it running sometime whilst im in NZ/Rotarua

Will keep in contact closer to NYE lol


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Rob...

you got any pic of the car itself?

How much for you to build an RB30 240Z and ship it over ?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Adam best of pm'in Rob as there are so many variations i am sure he can do!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's a link to the build of the car:
9 second RB30 street 240z nearing completion - HybridZ


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

holy shit.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update:

Been playing with cam timing and giving it a bit more advance, still at 16psi we are up to 480whp. We had to come off the dyno Thursady to take the car for cert, with a 1/2 chassis its a much longer process than we thought, looks like we won't be at the drags Friday night but are now aiming for the following Sunday's test n tune then the next Friday's night wars.
Here's a link to the 16psi 480whp, 7000rpm pull, you can see the front of the car comes up to a point then stops solid, we have a big wire strop on there now to stop the front wheels comming off the dyno.

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 mild pull 16psi 7000rpm 480whp.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Still get a kick out of seeing the car and then hearing it !!!!

Awesome work , keep the vids coming.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update:
We set her up at 2 boost levels, both on BP 98 petrol, no NOS and both with incredibly safe mapping, 1.1 = bar 564hp @ wheels:

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 mild pull 17psi 7500rpm 564whp.

and 1.5 bar = 758hp @ wheels:

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 mild pull 22psi 8500rpm 758whp.

We took it to the drags last night and the first run was to get a feel for it, I wasn't sure how it was going to handle or stop so took it very easy, with 1.3 bar and a VERY gentle launch the result was a 1.900 60 ft and a 10.1 @ 146.5mph:

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 1st 1/4 mile run 10.1 @ 146mph.

Very happy for the first run ever in the car.

Did another run, 1.9 60ft, 10.2 and then found we had a trans oil leak and had to pack it up  

Looks like once we get some boost on the line, get the 60fts down to around1.3's we'll be in the very low 9's with 1.5 bar, normal gas station petrol and no NOS, well happy.  

Rob


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

*rips setting the standard*

fantastic rob as usual excellent results,now if you could just deliver it to me for christmas,i will be very happy



cheers simon


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

excellent results!


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

great result rob ,that a serious jump in power in between 1.1 and 1.5 bar how did you do it


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

the figures certainly do the talking Rob. Awesome.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

langerdan said:


> great result rob ,that a serious jump in power in between 1.1 and 1.5 bar how did you do it


There was 5psi more boost and 1000 more rpm (power still climbing at 8500rpm) and slightly more advance.

I got a copy of the timeslip of the world record street 240z, he runs 8.9 @ 155mph. 
From 1/2 track to the end I gained 3mph less and covered the last 200 meters just 1/10th second slower, so once up and running the accelleration is almost exactly the same as the 8.9 car.
He uses NOS and alot more boost so I'm more than happy.

We've checked the data and video and found that I actually hit the rev limiter before the finish line so missed out on 2 or 3 mph right there (as the speed trap ends well after the finish line).

With a good 60ft (1.40 or better) 1.5bar boost, petrol, no NOS and on fully treaded (wet weather suitable) street tyres, I'm confident of a very low 9 or possibly an 8.

Then we'll wind her up with some good fuel and see how it REALLY goes :chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great time on your first outing Rob.
Looking forward to seeing more.
Well done.

Mick


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking better than good, Rob.


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

RIPS & Rob = LEGEND

end of story...


----------

